# Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compacts?



## Christina Victoria (Nov 20, 2005)

I was looking at Bobbi Brown's; Bronze and Beige Shimmer Brick Compacts (http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/t...=CATEGORY6147), and was wondering if anyone has tried them/bought them?  I think they look cute.  I was also looking at the Face Blender brush, and bronzer, and was wondering if they were worth buying?

Thanks. <3


----------



## Miracat (Nov 20, 2005)

*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick Palette*

Hi Christina

I have the Bronze Shimmerbrick, and I like it. The colours swirled together make a really pretty slighty shimmery glowy colour on my cheeks, and I've used the colours individually as eyeshadow. The Apricot seems nice but I prefer the Bronze.


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 21, 2005)

I have the rose one and love it - the bronze would give a lovely sunkissed look I would imagine


----------



## user3 (Nov 21, 2005)

I hear the bronze one is really nice. I have the pink one and I don't reach for it that much. Only because I thought it was going to have more color. From what I understand the pink is really the only one with out any nice color.


----------



## user4 (Nov 21, 2005)

i need bobbi brown stuff!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 21, 2005)

i have beige, pink and apricot. i love them all.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 21, 2005)

i LOOOOVE beige!! it's the perfect highlighter.


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_i LOOOOVE beige!! it's the perfect highlighter._

 
I agree!!!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 21, 2005)

I have two of them, bronze and rose. I liked them very much, but I don't reach for them too often.
The Face Blender is my favorite brush for applying blush!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## KJam (Nov 27, 2005)

I have the pink one - no color pay off, but a nice shimmer. I have to admit though, since I have found MSFs, I never reach for it


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 27, 2005)

I have Beige.  I don't think there is much color payoff in the Beige, although it makes an awesome highlighter because the shimmer is so fine.  I'll definitely try the Bronze next.


----------



## glamella (Nov 27, 2005)

Way too shimmery for me. It looked like I had splattered glitter allover my face.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

I have Apricot and Beige... I love them!

Beige is like Shimpagne IMO... and Apricot is hot!


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the bronze, the beige and the pink bricks. The pink is definitely my least favorite ... far too cool for my skin tone. The face blender brush is definitely amazing ... I use it with my MSFs as well. Very good quality!


----------



## lianna (Dec 1, 2005)

I have 3 shimmerbricks - Bronze, Rose and Pink. Personally I don't reach for them that often and prefer my MSFs over this because the shimmer becomes overpowering if I apply to much and unlike MSFs, the shimmer doesn't "settle" into my skin, if you get what I mean. But these are overall very pretty


----------



## LipstickChick (Dec 1, 2005)

I have both Apricot & Bronze, and I adore them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I get more color payoff from the Bronze overall, but the Apricot is such a fresh color.  What I love most about them is that I can use them all over (and I do) -- as blush, bronzer, and as eyeshadow.  They give a radiant look IMO, and you just can't go wrong with a healthy glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

HTH!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 1, 2005)

I have Apricot, Pink and Rose. Rose is my favourite. Pink doesn't really show up except as a shimmer and Apricot, tragically, doesn't suit me. It's a gorgeous colour, but it's too warm for me, I think. I still use my MAC skinfinishes more than I use my shimmerbricks though.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Dec 1, 2005)

I heard The Body Shop makes a great dupe of this product for a fraction of the price.






http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/...yId  =cat30038


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 1, 2005)

I have both The Body Shop's and Bobbi Browns, and personally-I prefer The Body Shop's.  It goes on much smoother!


----------



## LipstickChick (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_I have both The Body Shop's and Bobbi Browns, and personally-I prefer The Body Shop's.  It goes on much smoother!_

 
I have to agree with you here -- I also have the ShimmerWaves compact in Bronze from TBS, and I'd say it's also much more pigmented than the BBrown S'brick (which is more sheer & ethereal, IMHO) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Love 'em both, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 7, 2005)

I Must Look Into The One At The Body Shop Since They Are Opening Up One Right Across The Street From My Job!


----------



## Becki (Dec 10, 2005)

I have the BB Shimmerbricks in Apricot, Bronze & Rose and I love them!!!! I use Apricot & Rose over my blush and Bronze as a bronzer


----------



## khadijah (Dec 16, 2005)

the bronze and rose are definitely the ones with more color payoff. I had the beige but it did not show up on me except for just the shimmer. And theres a LOT of shimmer in these. The Body Shop ones are less shiny/shimmery if you hate shine, get those. I love my Bronze shimmerbrick, it gives me this glow and fake cheekbones/


----------

